# Queries



## Nusrat Jahan (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi there. If anyone kindly help with below queries
1. What are times universities there take applications? As for example, they said last time to apply for trimester 3 will be closed on 5th october. 
2. Do i need only IELTS for applying? GRE and others not required?
3. And will job experience add any value for getting scholarship?
Thanks in advance.


----------

